# Catching Fire (Hunger Games)



## SeverinR (Nov 20, 2013)

Catching fire opens Friday,
Who plans on seeing it opening weekend?


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 20, 2013)

Not me. I didn't think the first one was that great, to be honest.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 20, 2013)

I felt the same. My sister loaned me the books. I read the first but never cracked the other two.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 20, 2013)

I am a huge fan of _The Hunger Games_ and, definitely, I will be watching the second movie this weekend.

My wish is that _Catching Fire_ will be just as good as the first, even though it's my least favorite HG book. I am curious to see Finnick and Johanna on screen, also Mags, and it will be very interesting to see the clock-like battleground with all of its dangers adapted to a film.

I have been re-reading the books the past few weeks... _go Katniss!!_ =)


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 20, 2013)

> I have been re-reading the books the past few weeks... go Katniss!! =)



ANd you are no doubt contemplating your next serial parody...


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 21, 2013)

@ThinkerX: Sure, my next serial parody is just around the corner...

However, it cannot be a Catching Fire parody because I have already done HG with The Starvation Tournament. Instead, _Halley Wolffer and the Alchemy Crystal_ is coming as soon as I finish The Ghost.

I am itching to see the Catching Fire movie =)

@Everyone: Do you think that it will be as loyal to the book as the first movie was? We know that they cannot show everything that is part of the book, but I am particularly interested in seeing Katniss' new house, an older, more mature version of Prim and the start of the rebellions and the second war.


----------



## Ophiucha (Nov 27, 2013)

I liked _Catching Fire_ more than the other two books in the series, but I also wasn't fond of the first film, so I'm not sure yet if I'm going to go see it or not. I'll probably wait for it to be on Starz or Netflix.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 27, 2013)

After having watched _Catching Fire_ four days ago, I am planning to watch it again this evening and I can tell you, very happy indeed, that the movie is creepy, exciting and really well done.

Catching Fire features a style different to the first movie. This time the atmosphere is darker and mysterious, with the political schemes and rebellion lurking in the background. The actor that plays Plutarch Heavensbee is an excellent choice, and what can I say about the Clock Arena?

The arena is seriously creepy, with the fog, the monsters, the wave and the lightning all very well done.

Finnick is okay, even though I liked him better in the book... Mags was superb, and Johanna is perhaps the best among the new characters that are introduced in this second installment.

My only complain would be about the ending of the movie because I wanted to see the firebombing of District 12, Gale saving the people and their rescue, and they showed nothing at all.

Katniss has changed a lot since the first movie, the character is evolving very well =)


----------

